# Who Loves Math? ( Or Hates it ? )



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I really like math a lot. 
Always have.

I have been restudying statistics which I took in college which I liked a lot and really enjoyed math. I was a chemistry major at first and took a lot of math and now I am reviewing statistics because I need to know enough to use the statistical functions in Excel.

LOL.
I think I can predict what the outcome will be for this poll but:

*What are your attitudes toward math?*
Love it? :clap
Hate it? :mum

*I LOVE IT !* :clap


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

kill math


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Poll thread has no poll? What sort of witchcraft is this!?!

*And just like magic it appears...*

Love me some maths, I put the plural as we do more than one here in the UK


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate maths more than life itself.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

East said:


> kill math


I am laughing and laughing right now.
I am betting that about 90% of the responses will be just like this one.
*DOWN WITH MATH !!!!
*
LOL LOL.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

The most boring subject....


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

kill math


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ 1 + 1 = 3

Is this correct???? I hope so.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> ^ 1 + 1 = 3
> 
> Is this correct???? I hope so.


Nope !

The correct equation is:

*((X+Y)*3 / sqrt(2ab-4ac) - logX^3.1416))*.39873542*

You were close !
LOL.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Imagine if you took Yoda's language ability and mixed it with whoever writes the manuals for the cheapest and worst Chinese manufactured products. Now transfer that to math ability and that's where I'm at.

And I HATE math.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

The only time I didn't mind it was one year when I had an amazing teacher. His personality and humour put me at ease and he made it interesting. Other than that experience, I detest it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Beyond a certain level (let's say, calculus), it gets quite complicated, and I don't care about it enough (or find it interesting enough) to delve into it.

As a subject, I didn't mind it because I 'got it', but I'd have no interest in specializing in it.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> The only time I didn't mind it was one year when I had an amazing teacher. His personality and humour put me at ease and he made it interesting. Other than that experience, I detest it.


Having a good teacher and a good textbook makes all the difference in the world.

It is like trying to learn a new software package. If the manual and textbooks are well written, then learning the software is usually easy, but if they are badly written, it is a nightmare.

Same with math or any subject, especially math / science / technological subjects. Good explanations are crucial because of the complexities.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Hate it. Besides the basics like adding it feels like it was just created to give people more work to do in school.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I used to hate Maths when I was in school. Boring and very hard, two things I dislike most in a school subject.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I adore math. I didn't really start liking it until calculus. I really enjoy how abstract and complicated it can get. I enjoy it so much that I'll sometimes tear up when thinking about it (I'm not kidding). 

I'm actually in the middle of getting a computational mathematics degree. I just have seven classes to go (I'll be returning to school shortly after completing CBT).


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Esteban said:


> I adore math. I didn't really start liking it until calculus. I really enjoy how abstract and complicated it can get. I enjoy it so much that I'll sometimes tear up when thinking about it (I'm not kidding).
> 
> I'm actually in the middle of getting a computational mathematics degree. I just have seven classes to go (I'll be returning to school shortly after completing CBT).


Excellent !
Go for it !
I almost wish I had gotten a degree in statistics.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate math but I am good at it. I retook math from algebra through calc 2 just for easy grades to bring up my average at college. It's so annoying and anything beyond algebra 1 and geometry is not really useful for real life but it's just a logical system of numbers.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't neccessarily hate maths but have never been any good at it.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't even read an analogue clock.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I started maths in college before switching to media studies because it was better suited to me at the time. Day to day I like solving equations and completing puzzles like sudoku in magazines and newspapers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like math and its uses, but have never been a great mathematician.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

I hate math, math classes were always a struggle and the only time I ever came close to failing a class. Killed my GPA


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

LoneWolf14 said:


> I hate math, math classes were always a struggle and the only time I ever came close to failing a class. Killed my GPA[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah.
> That is really bad when something difficult like a math or science class you take that is not your major pulls down your GPA. Bummer. You are pretty much forced to take something like that even though you do not intend to major in it and it wipes you out.  I think they force too many irrelevant classes on students. They did me.
> ...


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> I can't even read an analogue clock.


Neither can I. That has nothing to do with math. It has to do with having had a digital watch since middle school and a cell phone after that. No one uses a regular clock anymore except the cheap ones they still hang in schools. Digital wall clocks are a little more expensive. Especially to measure down to seconds.



> That is really bad when something difficult like a math or science class you take that is not your major pulls down your GPA.


I have the opposite problem. Math and science are what counter my low english, history, paper writing classes grades.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't care for math. I've never been good at it. Somehow that has not stopped me from having a career in payroll.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been waiting to use that for ever, now will have to do.

Sometimes 'math' can be good, like this song:






or






That's what we're talking about right guys? No...?

Anyway, I don't hate maths, maths hates me :lol I should be a bit below average but thanks to having an incredibly poor teacher for years, I'm sure I'm far below that level now.



kageri said:


> Neither can I. That has nothing to do with math. It has to do with having had a digital watch since middle school and a cell phone after that. No one uses a regular clock anymore except the cheap ones they still hang in schools. Digital wall clocks are a little more expensive. Especially to measure down to seconds.


I still wear an analogue watch when I leave the house.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Doing math for me is like taking out the trash. You might not like it but you still have to do it regularly. My job requires pretty advanced mathematics but that doesn't mean I enjoy it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I rather like maths actually. I prefer it to english, that's for sure. I used to hate it, but something in my mind has changed, because I don't find it to be too difficult. I did veeeeery little maths last year, which means that I'm effectively a year behind, but if I actually payed attention, I would 'get' the concepts pretty easily. I don't really have any trouble understanding the stuff that is a year ahead of where I'm at, which means that I'm good at it.. I guess..?

I dunno, but I like the fact that maths is just pure logic and not creativity. Maths is my second favourite subject, after psychology.

I also like how there is a consistent sense of progress when doing maths sheets, for example. It feels like there is a sense of rhythm and I rather like that feeling. The biggest problem I have with maths (and it's not to do with the subject itself) is the fact that I have problems with my teacher, which means that I'm going to have an exceptionally difficult time when I actually do need assistance.


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I hate high school math because it's way too easy, and it only forces you to do exercises over and over, which is why many people say math is so routine and boring. I like contest math as it gives more room for creative thinking which is needed in the 'real' world. 

Nevertheless, math is my favorite subject at school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am ADDICTED to LCD and MATH!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate math, but I want to get to know it more. My brain is such that it needs math to operate in the adult world. I only have so many fingers to count on.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Me gusta.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Math was one of the worst parts of my educational experience so I'm not particularly warm to it. I'm 100% Humanities-oriented. I immensely respect those who are talented at it though.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

kageri said:


> Neither can I. That has nothing to do with math. It has to do with having had a digital watch since middle school and a cell phone after that. No one uses a regular clock anymore except the cheap ones they still hang in schools. Digital wall clocks are a little more expensive. Especially to measure down to seconds.


Dyscalculia joke fell flat. Sad face.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I like it a lot, but mostly discrete mathematics; logical problems and such. Yum!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Statistical Analysis is Useful and Common*

I originally studied chemistry and so I took a good amount of math; algebra, geometry pre-calc, calc, etc., but oddly enough my favorite was statistics which most people found boring. It includes the laws of probability which I found fascinating and could be applied to almost anything.

A lot of the math you study unless you are an engineer or in the basic sciences like chemistry or biology is not useful except statistics I am finding out in the work world. Businesses use it a lot.

That is why I am working toward working as a data analyst using Excel because at the higher levels you use statistical analysis which is neat. I also got a college accredited certificate in computer programming years back when they still had schools like that but I studied older languages that no one uses so I am going to go on to Excel VBA after taking classes in VB.net and VB6 a while back. There is a lot of need for data analysts using Excel and I already have MS certifications in Excel and Access for what it is worth.

Statistical analysis as far as useful math is used everywhere; businesses, research, non-profit.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Math is the greatest thing in this world.

Because when you're wrong, you're wrong and you're right, you're right. There's zero grey area or ambiguity. Everything is defined in crystal clear rules that aren't subject for debate.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I enjoy solving problems. There's nothing quite as satisfying as having been working on a difficult equation/formula/problem and then solving it (same with chemistry).



Sacrieur said:


> Because when you're wrong, you're wrong and you're right, you're right. There's zero grey area or ambiguity. Everything is defined in crystal clear rules that aren't subject for debate.


That's also a big aspect why I enjoy math and chemistry.

But, I hate myself for having lost the drive and patience to learn more and not let my skills deteriorate. So much wasted potential.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It is so-so. Depends on the mathematics topics. I love complex numbers, probability, statistics, geometry, logarithm.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I originally studied chemistry and so I took a good amount of math; algebra, geometry pre-calc, calc, etc., but oddly enough my favorite was statistics which most people found boring. It includes the laws of probability which I found fascinating and could be applied to almost anything.
> 
> A lot of the math you study unless you are an engineer or in the basic sciences like chemistry or biology is not useful except statistics I am finding out in the work world. Businesses use it a lot.
> 
> ...


I'm going to give you the biggest leg up into a stats career that you've ever had my friend - learn the programming language 'R'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_%28programming_language%29

It's the closest thing to a golden ticket you'll find in said field. I'm thinking of going into it myself - and this is what I've found out from the research I've done.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Math friend-zoned me.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not my favorite subject, but it's not my least favorite either. I'm not a natural math prodigy, but I feel very comfortable doing it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i votd I like it.



after all its total logical language.

its a very powerful tool that the ignorant just say... ''' aww do you really need algebra and equations ?''

without maths you;d have to build complex machines, circuits, and do tons of experiments to discover how it works, or the values.

with maths, you can create the thing on paper and work it out. so it saves a lot of time , money and effort. mathematical analysis and models. and yet. I dotn know terrible much about maths,. ...its very powerful in engineering .


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It's interesting, but I haven't had a reason to use it in like 10 years. So... I've probably forgotten most of what I knew(and I have a feeling that there's a limit to what my mind can comprehend). It's not something I engage in for funsies. I can understand why other people would, though. I probably would if my mind was more number-oriented.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's good.
It exists in its own world, so you don't need to use it to analyse texts or relate to any stuff going on in the world. It's just something you can explore freely.
It's really useful also. I've been doing some programming projects and use a lot of trigonometry in the calculations for pretty much everything. It doesn't have to be super complicated, but it's fun to figure out how to solve things, and to see the results if you get parts of it wrong - maths is surprisingly creative.
And just to mess around with when you discover something or you're wondering about things, figuring out relationships between different things or trying to come up with easy ways to calculate something.
There are branches of mathematics I stay away from (I'm looking at you statistics!) but if you stay with vectors, sine/cosine, integration/derivatives, sums and the like, it's all good!


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

to be honest, i kind of like it. i would rather have thousand hours of math, than one hour of accounting. the teacher can sometimes be annoying and occasionally she wanted us to work in pair/group (which is stupid), but she really knows how to taught us math.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I love math. Close to anything in this world can be explained by math and physics. I study computer science, which is based on math entirely and was started by mathematicians (Pascal, Babbage, Turing, von Neumann). It has no grey area, you're either right or wrong, either a 1 or a 0, which is great property to have. That said, I do admit some branches are extremely hard are arid, but nonetheless important.

I think everyone should at least respect math because it's the oldest and most important science and without it nothing would've developed.

One of my favourite things to do is write computer programs that solve math problems. Just recently I watched "The Imitation Game" and thought about writing some code that simulates the Enigma machine, and after that trying to do Turing's machine of decoding it too.

P.S: My favourite math result, in a great video by Numberphile.
The sum of all natural numbers is...-1/12. Terrific!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I used to love math(s) when I was at school and uni. But I haven't used any of that stuff I learned way back then and now it's all forgotten. I should have done maths at uni instead of computing science. I liked the maths part a good deal. Statistics was incredibly boring. Economics was interesting. Astronomy was very interesting. Also, what do people call washing machines in America?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm going to give you the biggest leg up into a stats career that you've ever had my friend - learn the programming language 'R'.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_(programming_language)
> 
> It's the closest thing to a golden ticket you'll find in said field. I'm thinking of going into it myself - and this is what I've found out from the research I've done.


Thanks !
I will look into it for sure.
It rings a vague bell; have read of it briefly somewhere.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Math is the greatest thing in this world.
> 
> Because when you're wrong, you're wrong and you're right, you're right. There's zero grey area or ambiguity. Everything is defined in crystal clear rules that aren't subject for debate.


Yes !
Ditto !
Agreed !!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> I hate math, but I want to get to know it more. My brain is such that it needs math to operate in the adult world. I only have so many fingers to count on.


That is funny!
Can you imagine how things would be if we had like 50 fingers and we had to use base 50 for our numbering system instead of 10? That would be neat ! :clap


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i votd I like it.
> 
> after all its total logical language.
> 
> ...


*....and with math........*
you can count your money when your paycheck come in !! :boogie
Yayyyy !!! LOL.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Me gusta.


CUTE CUTE CUTE !
( I am an official cat lover )
Is he figuring out a math problem up on the chalk board?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am ADDICTED to LCD and MATH!


Yeah !
*Least Common Denominators (LCD) are COOL !!!

(Personally I like messing around with LOGs.) 
Pine, oak, maple...... lol
*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Yeah !
> *Least Common Denominators (LCD) are COOL !!!*
> 
> *(Personally I like messing around with LOGs.) *
> *Pine, oak, maple...... lol*


Liquid Crystal Displays, too - like calculators and all that stuff :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Liquid Crystal Displays, too - like calculators and all that stuff :lol


:lol:haha:rofl STUPID ME ! 
*Calculators !*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> :lol:haha:rofl STUPID ME !
> *Calculators !*


Lowest Common Denominators are math, too. I didn't clarify - I was Adding Under the Influence of numbers. :door :spit.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Best Branch of Mathematics....*








​


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was never good at math except for simple addition-subtraction-division, etc. Algebra was baffling. I did manage to get an 'A' in Calculus somehow. Geometry, Trig, forget about it! I got a 'D' in chemistry.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> CUTE CUTE CUTE !
> ( I am an official cat lover )
> Is he figuring out a math problem up on the chalk board?


Nah, he's just raising his paw to show his support for math.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to be awful but once I started paying attention and had a better teacher, I really go into it. Never really got the complaints people made about algebra, either.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, love it. I'm in physics which involves a lot of mathematics. But I also like pure mathematics in its own right.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I've always been fascinated by Astronomy and I think I would enjoy some field of Science. I don't hate math the problem is I feel really far behind and rarely paid attention in my math classes. It's something I regret deeply. I have a lot of learning to do if I want to go into a Science field. I know if I had a grasp of it better, I would love it.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I like it until you start bringing in signs like that backwards 3 that looks like a cousin of the letter Z or that circle and a half that looks like you tried to draw a bubbly fish!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

This Gif explains how i feel about the Demonic entity that is math


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Math Signs Make COOL Art !!!*



Fey said:


> *I like it until you start bringing in signs like that backwards 3 that looks like a cousin of the letter Z or that circle and a half that looks like you tried to draw a bubbly fish!*


LOL LOL. :lol
Awwwwww.
*Math signs* make *COOL art *and look neat !

*Take the summation symbol that is used a lot in statistics.*









Now isn't that pretty as a picture ?
LOL.  :haha:rofl


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> LoneWolf14 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate math, math classes were always a struggle and the only time I ever came close to failing a class. Killed my GPA[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> LOL LOL. :lol
> Awwwwww.
> *Math signs* make *COOL art *and look neat !
> 
> ...


That's it! That's the backwards 3 that resembles a Z!! It's a horrible invention!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The numbers bit on countdown I always liked. Could never be bothered with the word bit. Always seemed to end up with 4 letters.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I hate it and I've always been terrible at it.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

Maths is my nightmare! Maybe because I might have dyscalculia...


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I was a Teaching Assistant for a class in college. Math and I have gotten along well.


----------



## RevoluSean (Mar 2, 2013)

4 out of 7 of my college courses are math classes, so I spend a lot of time doing math. it never gets any better. math sucks, my friends.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

RevoluSean said:


> 4 out of 7 of my college courses are math classes, so I spend a lot of time doing math. it never gets any better. math sucks, my friends.


*4 out of 7 of your courses are MATH !???* 

*HELP !* :sigh:shock


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I HATE IT INTENSELY !!! In the Lead !!!*

*I HATE IT INTENSELY !!! for math at 18 votes is in the lead for the poll !!*

*Math Loses !*
Non-math subjects win !
*
Boo hiss on math. *
Let's get Congress to pass an *Anti-Math Bill* and have a *No Math Day* created!
LOL. :rofl


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

The only people who like math are people who are good at it. I've never met a person who had a passion for it yet totally sucked at it.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Conviction07 said:


> The only people who like math are people who are good at it. I've never met a person who had a passion for it yet totally sucked at it.


I would rate myself as below average in natural math ability, but I've spent years working as a math tutor. I've grown to love it, but I understand why people don't. It's like trying to hug a wolverine sometimes .

I struggled a lot with it which is why I wanted to be good at it. When I tried to ask for help in school, people didn't know how to help me. It wasn't like I wasn't practicing hard at it, but it just didn't "click." I figured out I really needed other people to bounce ideas off of to get better at math (ironic due to my social anxiety). Almost all of the math they teach in schools is lecture-based and I never did well just looking at problems from one perspective. I really need to be able to talk it out and argue about it with other people.

Ironically, it was through talking to other people outside of academia that helped me learn math the most. I learned a heck of a lot more math outside of school than I ever did when I was in it. It also has been really rewarding helping other people learn math too.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I love math!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> LOL LOL. :lol
> Awwwwww.
> *Math signs* make *COOL art *and look neat !
> 
> ...


Nice!



Fey said:


> That's it! That's the backwards 3 that resembles a Z!! It's a horrible invention!


You mean the Sigma? You think that's different, try physics. Just about all of the greek alphabet is used for various measurements and the like.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Math is evil...


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

Math for me is like an ex I cannot stop thinking about


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

To hell with it


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Ok...every time I scan past this thread title, I see "Who loves meth?".

For the record...I don't.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KyleInSTL said:


> Ok...every time I scan past this thread title, I see "Who loves meth?".


^^

Every. Single. Time.


----------

